# 1973 610



## dylanbound (Feb 9, 2006)

Just checking in to see if anyone might know where we can get parts for this car, i.e., speedometer cluster, window handles, glove box door, etc., my daughter has bought this car for her first car and she is so excited, as we are but we are really having trouble finding parts. Any suggestions would be great, we use ebay daily and no luck there, constantly fill out forms on the net for junkyards to see but no luck there either. Thanks for your time and help.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Where are you located?


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

i looked on car-part.com and found nothing for '73, but some stuff for '74 and later.


----------



## dylanbound (Feb 9, 2006)

We are on the central oregon coast. I did go back to the car-part com site for 1973 only never thought of trying another year. I will call them first thing Monday morning and see if the 74 will fit the 73. Thanks so much, this is great forum made so by awesome people.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Take a look HERE look under Nissan, then use the drop downs to go to your 610. They have a decent list of new parts here as well. Hopefully something you might need. I have purchased from them before. Really good guys to deal with.


----------



## dylanbound (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you so much for your help, I did call car part.com today and the part speedometer they had is from a l975 and their book said it wasn't interchangeable. I went to the OEM surplus site and they do have parts for 610 just not the much need speedometer. I appreciate everyones time and effort and suggestions. I am and will continue the hunt. So any other ideas just let me know. Thanks again....


----------

